# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Pics that make you LOL

## Birt

Hey Everyone.

I know a lot of people can get bored reading all the same stuff and waiting for new threads or cool pictures to pop up.

This thread has been EPIC in my old gaming forums has over 4 million views even after its 3rd or 4th iteration.

Here is a link to the thread itself feel free to check it out.

http://www.ffxiah.com/forum/topic/21...-make-you-lol/

I say we start our own. Funny pics, Memes, comics, stories, etc ...

Anything Funny post it here. Good way to pass time at work. : )

----------


## Birt

Here is a couple from my FB the past couple days.













[Deleted for inappropriate language]

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),snakesRkewl (10-04-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

The 2nd one down applies directly to you in approximately 5 years  :ROFL: 

I love the beatles one haha.

Heres some good ones!

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0...ga6zo1_500.jpg

http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...44/783/729.jpg

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/-5Ea8cHBJS4/0.jpg

I like almost every wonka meme lol, almost all are funny imo

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Lol at Willie Wonka....^^





Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol at Willie Wonka....^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


If you want, just google wonka memes.  Pretty much the best stuff ever haha.

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## RetiredJedi



----------


## Quantum Constrictors



----------

Birt (06-19-2012),DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps



----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),Poseidon (11-01-2012)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

Aww now ya gone and done it...lol

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),_Sama_ (11-01-2012)

----------


## mackynz

I love me some paranoid parrot. A lot of the funny ones swear... Darn rules :Smile:

----------

C.A.Goalie (06-24-2012)

----------


## slimey

All these humor post made me laugh so hard, so I shared this in another thread here in the forum http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...09#post1854909 this is needed there.

----------


## Birt

POST CAPTION HERE!!!




















Ok that's it for now.

----------

_carlisleishere_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Trackstrong83



----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## carlisleishere

Here's one that I made of my boy Pyrite. He's such a character.

----------

_Archimedes_ (04-28-2013),_Capray_ (09-27-2012),_DNACurtusK_ (01-29-2013),_rebelrachel13_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## M&H



----------

C.A.Goalie (06-24-2012),DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## python_addict

This is what I'm into and I found family friendly ones  :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

I find it hard to keep it PG but here's what I got.
















I had some awesome pedo bear stuff but I feel that _might_ get me in trouble.

----------

Evildrdee (04-28-2013),_MasonC2K_ (10-07-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

I found the neatest app.  Called Picsay, been playing with pictures all morning.  Here is my boa..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

mackynz (06-20-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Valentine Pirate

This thread must go on

----------

_Capray_ (09-27-2012),Johnmb (03-30-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Post moaaaarrr!

----------

DooLittle (06-25-2012)

----------


## RetiredJedi



----------


## Toxic Tessa

All of these make me laugh more then they honestly should!

----------


## Salamander Rising

> Here's one that I made of my boy Pyrite. He's such a character.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Otolith

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I know I might be necro-ing this thread, but I'd love to see it come back to life!

----------

_Archimedes_ (04-28-2013),_Argentra_ (09-30-2012),_Flikky_ (10-13-2012),Quantum Constrictors (09-26-2012)

----------


## MrLang

Skeptical African Child

Bad Luck Brian


Sudden Clarity Clarence

These are a few of my favorite memes right now.

I am also in favor of resurrecting this thread

----------


## DooLittle

I posted this in another thread before, but here ya go, it made me lol.



Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Skittles1101



----------

_Archimedes_ (04-28-2013),DooLittle (09-26-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Because i hate them here's some funny pics about them lol!

----------


## liv

http://i.imgur.com/zmbrt.gif

This makes me laugh EVERY time!

----------


## xFenrir

Aww, Batman...  :Sad:

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-26-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (09-26-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Aww, Batman...


My stepdads a comic book nerd. He lol'd so hard when i showed him this haha. Very nice!  :Good Job:

----------


## Vesper

> 


This just...makes my head hurt. ;-;

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-26-2012)

----------


## pigfat



----------

_Mike41793_ (09-26-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------

_Archimedes_ (04-28-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (09-26-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Kk here they come again

















This one is so bad but made me LOL so bad








Kk I'll stop now :p

----------

DooLittle (09-27-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------


## I-KandyReptiles

LE BUMP

----------

DooLittle (09-30-2012),_Sama_ (11-01-2012),_TJ_Burton_ (10-04-2012)

----------


## ChrisS



----------

DooLittle (10-01-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

^^ People of Walmart??  Lol.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

People need to post moar :@











P.S 

This thread will never die!

----------


## olstyn

> ^^ People of Walmart??  Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


For those who haven't seen it before:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxNgdFeWqM

Always makes me laugh.   :Smile:

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------

Johnmb (03-30-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

> 


No one's going to point out this is a skink??

----------

_Capray_ (10-08-2012),_SnakeKittyFishy_ (10-19-2012)

----------


## olstyn

> No one's going to point out this is a skink??


I noticed, but figured it must have originated on a non-reptile-oriented site and therefore could be allowed to slide.  Honestly, it's still funny if you correct it to "get on the skink."

----------


## ChrisS



----------


## Lupe

The only reason I'm showing this is because I have seen this man in person, in a neon pink thong in the gas station I worked at. I sure wish I had snapped a picture myself.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Archimedes_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I edited to make it family friendly but just PM me if you'd like the unedited version lol:

----------


## ChrisS

Mike I found you a girlfriend

----------

DooLittle (10-08-2012),_Mike41793_ (10-08-2012)

----------


## Capray



----------


## Mike41793

> Mike I found you a girlfriend


The matching yellow flip flops really make the outfit. Walmart is definetly NOT the place id go if i wanted to find a gf lmao...

----------


## DooLittle

> Mike I found you a girlfriend


I bet she even has SpongeBob band aids!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> I bet she even has SpongeBob band aids!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Scooby Doo Bandaids >

----------


## DooLittle

> Scooby Doo Bandaids >


You wouldn't want the spongebobs, to match her, lol?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Capray_ (10-09-2012)

----------


## youbeyouibei



----------

DooLittle (10-09-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> You wouldn't want the spongebobs, to match her, lol?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Nah scooby doo for me lol.

----------


## kamekoG

Nice pics.    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_ChrisS_ (10-10-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (10-12-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


That's me!

----------


## xFenrir

:ROFL:

----------

_Capray_ (10-11-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

For DooLittle,  :ROFL: ^

----------

DooLittle (10-11-2012)

----------


## Capray

I don't * get * the last one?!?!

----------


## Mike41793

I'll tell you when youre older haha  :Wink:

----------


## adamsky27

> I'll tell you when youre older haha


LOL. Took me a second but I got it...

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> LOL. Took me a second but I got it...



I didnt get it at first but then when you said ill tell you when you are older it like instantly popped in my head... LAWL LAWL LAWL

----------


## Mike41793

I thought the "For DooLittle" part would give it away haha...

----------


## xFenrir

Hint hint Capray: It's a book that's become veeery popular with women recently...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

:Wink:  love me some Christian grey

----------

DooLittle (10-12-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## Quantum Constrictors

TIME TO GET LOL BOMBED

----------

_Capray_ (10-12-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Oh no! All teh lolz

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

DooLittle (10-13-2012)

----------


## New guy



----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## brobertson

I love The Far Side!

----------

DooLittle (10-15-2012),Kristen Marie (10-28-2012),_New guy_ (10-17-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-01-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-11-2012)

----------


## Munizfire

many lulz were had... excellent!

----------


## Xotik

> I love The Far Side!


The Far Side is my favorite comic of. Ever.  :Razz:  And the last one is quite possibly one of my specific favorites.  :Smile:  Kudos. You are my new friend  :Razz:

----------

_New guy_ (10-17-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-11-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Doolittle you have a thing for wine, huh? lmao

----------


## DooLittle

> Doolittle you have a thing for wine, huh? lmao


Nah, that stuffs nasty.  Just thought that was funny.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Nah, that stuffs nasty.  Just thought that was funny.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Wine is okay sometimes. I like how I can have a glass and feel already flushed.

----------

DooLittle (10-28-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

This thread will never die

----------


## DooLittle

> 


LMAO, that's awesome  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MrBrute



----------


## ChrisS

^^^^ that's a bit much for me

----------


## Mike41793

Alot of stuff i find funny isnt family friendly. Does that mean im broken?  :Sad:

----------

_CLSpider_ (11-03-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Capray_ (11-03-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> ^^^^ that's a bit much for me


Agreed.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> [


That wouldnt kill you... No im not a chemistry nerd lol. 

I really like this one though haha!

----------


## ChrisS

> Alot of stuff i find funny isnt family friendly. Does that mean im broken?


*said in sweet gramma voice*

No Mike, not at all.

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-01-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Capray_ (11-03-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Alot of stuff i find funny isnt family friendly. Does that mean im broken?


Yes... but I know a great doctor who makes house calls!

----------

_Capray_ (11-03-2012),_Mike41793_ (11-01-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (11-03-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793



----------


## Mike41793

Beyond true!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (11-22-2012),DooLittle (11-21-2012)

----------


## ChrisS



----------


## ChrisS



----------


## carlson

I can't decided if this would create the best or the worst animal ever. Too bad I don't think their compatible that way

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisS

> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


 Actually you can polish a turd, Mythbusters proved it.

----------


## DooLittle

> Actually you can polish a turd, Mythbusters proved it.


Eww.  I've never seen that episode.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RoseyReps

For mike  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

> For mike


Lol at Mike's.  Haha, I posted the stupid one on the page before.  Great minds must think alike.  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RoseyReps

Oops  :Embarassed:  Guess I should pay closer attention lol 
and yes! Great minds  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (11-30-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-30-2012)

----------


## barbie.dragon



----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pigfat



----------


## Antimatter



----------

_ball-nut_ (12-11-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

- - - Updated - - -

----------

_Capray_ (12-13-2012)

----------


## schrammalot



----------


## RetiredJedi

> 



Now that's funny right there.

----------


## toyota89

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------

Naomijoy (01-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Someone likes cats lol...

----------


## toyota89

I have 3 cats
Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Now that's funny right there.


That's Darwin!!
He was found wandering an Ontario ikea

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## RetiredJedi

> That's Darwin!!
> He was found wandering an Ontario ikea


Yea, I read that story and it made me laugh.  Then I see this with the little Bane mask on and I laughed again.

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I do this with a chick i work with. Someone will make a really dumb comment and i know that i cant look over at her bc we'll both bust out laughing at them. Telepathy is fun haha!

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Naomijoy

Sad, but so very very true.






I'm totally using this on my kids when they get old enough to be embarrassed by it!

----------


## Naomijoy



----------


## RoseyReps



----------


## ChrisS



----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## SquamishSerpents

Holy swear words this was NOT a good thread to read after having my appendix removed!!

----------

_I-KandyReptiles_ (01-29-2013)

----------


## ChrisS

One for Bobba 

Jk

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-07-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (01-30-2013)

----------


## ChrisS



----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> One for Bobba 
> 
> Jk


Lol lol looks like something PETA would make

----------


## TheSnakeGuy



----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## nimblykimbly

These make me laugh  :Very Happy:

----------

_Rob_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> These make me laugh


This made me laugh so hard for some reason


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

nimblykimbly (03-07-2013)

----------


## nimblykimbly

> This made me laugh so hard for some reason
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk


LOL, because it's how it would really go down....  :Razz:

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------

DooLittle (04-28-2013)

----------


## Meletee



----------


## Coleslaw007

> 


I get like this on just plain, strong coffee. It's amazing!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

This makes me lol,,, and it's actually me! It was made using face-in-hole and I think it's hilarious!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------

DooLittle (04-28-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## OsirisRa32

> This makes me lol,,, and it's actually me! It was made using face-in-hole and I think it's hilarious!


thats beyond creepy....

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-28-2013)

----------


## DooLittle



----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (05-01-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------


## Daybreaker

JP <3

----------

_Otolith_ (05-22-2013)

----------


## sho220

> I can't decided if this would create the best or the worst animal ever. Too bad I don't think their compatible that way


haha...reminds me of the pic of the worst hunting dog ever...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## sho220

Sign outside the local Burger King...stayed up like that for most of a Saturday...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Ahahaha oh mu

----------


## sho220

This guy apparently missed the turn going into our neighborhood..."Smart Move" indeed... :Very Happy: 




I'm probably the only one who gets a chuckle out of this one...note the company logo on the back doors of the van towards the bottom...




One of these days I'll get a pic of the Interstate Batteries vans that cruise around the area. They have their phone number plastered on the sides of the vans...1-800-CRANK-IT.......oh my... :Very Happy:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Ahaha that's terrible.

Your hole is our goal?

Like who comes up with this and thinks its a good idea to plaster on their vans

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I just googled funny business slogans and found this:

~ Wacky Business Slogans ~
At a Car Dealership:
The best way to get back on your feet  miss a car payment.
Outside a Muffler Shop:
No appointment necessary. We hear you coming.
In a Veterinarians waiting room:
Be back in 5 minutes . . . Sit! . . . Stay!
At the Electric Company:
We would be de-lighted if you send in your payment. However, if you dont, you will be.
In a Restaurant window:
Dont stand there and be hungry, Come on in and get fed up.
In the front yard of a Funeral Home:
Drive carefully. Well wait.
At a Propane Filling Station,
Thank heaven for little grills.
And dont forget the sign
Shaky Grounds
Seen on a San Francisco Bay Area coffee shop

Yesterdays Meals on Wheels
Seen on a Septic Tank Truck in Oregon

Were #1 in the #2 business
Seen on Septic Tank Truck in Oregon

Dr. Jones, at your cervix
Sign over a Gynecologists office.

To expedite your visit please back in
Sign over a Proctologists door

We repair what your husband fixed
Painted sign on a Plumbers truck.

Dont sleep with a drip. Call your plumber
Sign seen on a Plumbers truck

7 days without pizza makes one weak
Pizza Shop Slogan

Invite us to your next blowout
Sign at a Tire Shop in Milwaukee.

Hello. Can we pick your nose?
On a Plastic Surgeons Office door.

We dont charge an arm and a leg. We want tows
Sign seen at a Towing company

Let us remove your shorts
On an Electricians truck

If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and take appropriate action
Sign In a non-smoking area in a manufacturing company.

Push. Push. Push 
Cute sign for a Maternity Room door huh!

If you dont see what youre looking for, youve come to the right place 
Sign seen on an Optometrists Office door

We really know our stuff
Seen on a Taxidermists office window.
Time wounds all heels
Seen at a Podiatrists office:

Salesmen welcome! Dog food is expensive
Sign seen on a residential fence in Texas

The best way to get back on your feet  miss a car payment
Sign seen at a Car Dealership in Detroit

We just keep rolling a lawn, JB Instant Lawn, Portland, Oregon

Satisfaction guaranteed or double your trash back
Bunting Trash Service, Evans, Colorado.

We Dry Harder
a Utah concrete products company.

Were easy to get a lawn with,
B&G Turf Farm, Helendale, California.

We do more than mow, blow and go
Yardvarks Lawn & Maintenance, Bullhead City, Arizona.

We meet most of our friends by accident Auto body shop, Fremont, CA

No appointment necessary. We hear you coming
Sign on the side of a Muffler Shop in Hood River, Oregon.

"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!
In a Veterinarians waiting room

We would be delighted if you send in your payment. However, if you dont, you will be
Maybe At the Electric Company

Dont stand there and be hungry, Come on in and get fed up
Sign seen in a restaurants window

Drive carefully. Well wait
Funeral Home sign, please be careful!

Thank heaven for little grills
Sign seen at propane filling station

Best place in town to take a leak
This Chicago Radiator Shop really knows their customers!

Loaded with experience,
Crescent Truck Lines, Hayward, CA 

Nobody knows the truffles weve seen,
Nevada City Truffles, Nevada City, California.

Your pane is our pleasure,
Hogans Window Cleaning, Lake Havasu City, Arizona.

Hired Killer
a California pest exterminator service. 

I glove you
Western Oregon Glove Company

Take a spin with us
West Side Laundromat, Helena, Mont.

Let us steer you in the right direction
Santa Fe Meat Company

Our business is growing, Smith Gardens, Washington state

We curl up and dye for you, Orchid Hair Salon, Delta, Colorado.

Dont let a drip spoil your trip, Rays Radiator Service, Grass Valley, California.

We run a shady business, The Tarp Man, a mobile business seen in Arizona.

Our business is picking up, Grass Valley Disposal Company, Grass Valley, California.

We kick ash, Mad Hatter Air Duct Cleaning, Seattle, Wash.

We meet by accident, Prestige Automotive Center, Kingman, Arizona.

Let us lighten your load, Hey Diddle Diddle Diaper Service, Hollister, California.

Cant get it up? Willits Winching, Willits, California. 

While you sleep, we loaf, Tahoe House Restaurant and Bakery, Lake Tahoe, California.

Let us strip for you, a furniture refinishing shop near Little Rock, Ark.

A good flush beats a full house, Salcido Plumbing, King City Calif.

A great place to take a leak, Acme Radiator, Bandon, Oregon

Business Sucks, a California vacuum cleaner store. 

All the stuff thats neat for both your feet, Daves Shoes, Grass Valley, Calif.

The Answer To Your Hangups, Art Laminators, Inc., Seattle, Wash.

Have your work done hereand youll never go anywhere else again,
TVS Complete Auto Repair, Temecula,
Calif. 

We Take a Bite out of Grime, car wash, Camp Verde, Arizona. 

Its a Ruff Life, Dog day care and activity center, Phoenix, AZ

Were number one in the number two business
Slims Sanitation, Greeley, Colorado.

After the first whiff, call Cliff.
Septic service, Sunshine, Wash.

We dont want an arm and a legjust your tows!
A towing company, Weaverville, California. 

Get your buns in here, Glenns Pastries, Gallup, New Mexico

Its great to be kneaded, Rainbow Touch Massage, Seattle, Washington

Here today, lawn tomorrow, Oregon Turf and Tree Farm

Spouses Selling Houses, Real estate agents Shari and Ron Laverty, Seattle, Wash.

Let us remove your shorts
Arts Electric, Pullman, Wash.

----------


## sho220

To expedite your visit please back in
Sign over a Proctologists door  <<< Dr. Kosmo Kramer?  :Very Happy:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Nah, it'd be Dr.Proctor ahaha

----------


## sho220

> Nah, it'd be Dr.Proctor ahaha


I take it you're not a Seinfeld fan... :Smile: 

Kramer ended up getting the wrong plates for his car from the DMV...they were personalized plates for a proctologist...plates read "ASSMAN"... :Very Happy:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I could never get into the comedy of Seinfeld. It just wasnt a show that I found funny.

It was on earlier today, but I switched to Kitchen Nightmares.

----------

_angllady2_ (05-23-2013)

----------


## sho220

> I could never get into the comedy of Seinfeld. It just wasnt a show that I found funny.
> 
> It was on earlier today, but I switched to Kitchen Nightmares.


Weird thing about that show. I used to hate it...could never understand what people saw in it. Many, many years later I love it. Not sure why...


edit: Not a fan of his stand-up at all though.  I think that's a reflection of the influence Larry David had on the show.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Who knows. Maybe in a few years I'll like it too haha.

----------


## sho220

> Who knows. Maybe in a few years I'll like it too haha.


Have no idea who that is, but it's perty funny... :Very Happy: 

And I feel the same way about Ranch dressing...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I'm mrs Dixon btw

----------


## sho220

> I'm mrs Dixon btw


Ah...a character from that zombie show...

----------


## Snakeman

I have a ton of these lol. I'll post some of mine later.

----------


## DooLittle



----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle



----------


## Mike41793

> 


When mike says "what?" it doesn't mean he didn't hear you. He just wants you to repeat what you said so he can laugh even harder!

----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## MrLang

I'm on page 30 of the thread linked in page 1 and I've gotten approximately 0 work done today.


Happy Friday.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-04-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (05-05-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate



----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Otolith

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),Jettabp (06-13-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),DooLittle (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> 


I wonder what they put in the mens washroom...?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),DooLittle (07-05-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

Fine, I'll switch threads.

----------

_Anya_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

DooLittle (07-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-06-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## DooLittle



----------

_I-KandyReptiles_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

There's a member of the wolfpack!!!!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Anya_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## Seth702



----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Anya_ (07-07-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## SquamishSerpents

**picture removed for language**

----------

_arialmt_ (07-07-2013),Neal (07-07-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

Neal (07-07-2013)

----------


## Neal



----------

_Anya_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Anya_ (07-08-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Seth702



----------

Katrinawasserman (07-12-2013),Neal (07-09-2013)

----------


## Neal

and for those of you who order and it asks you what you want engraved, be careful what you type.

----------


## Otolith

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otolith

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otolith

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------


## Seth702



----------

_Mike41793_ (07-14-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------

